# a potential project question..



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

i am considering attempting my hand at salt water and while i know that larger is better i simply dont have the ability to go large right now so i am considering a nano (10 gal or maybe a 20 gal not sure yet) but either way i know i need a skimmer. i have looked at HOB type skimmers and am interested in if any one has any plans on how to make one out of a HOB filter or any DIY skimmer i am just looking at this point so nothing is for sure just kind of researching and seeing whats around you know?


----------



## teddyzaper (Aug 30, 2009)

Oh exciting! i just started, go check out my build in the saltwater pictures section, teddys 10gal nano build, is what its called. i would definatly not try and make a skimmer yourself, they seem way to complicated lol. the remora nano skimmer is good. DONT GET A TAAM Rio Nano Skimmer. mine didnt even work and it look like it just plain old sucks, the spacing isnt correct. anyways, go check out my build and maybe youll get some ideas! there is a lot of DIY in saltwater, its just expensive.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

thank you teddy i loved your tank!!!!!!!!! i am again just looking at options and i like to tinker with DIY projects all the time... it keeps me focused and out of trouble.. well sort of.. LOL


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

I don't think a skimmer would be hard to build...

Could probably make it out of silicone, PVC, and the uplift tube from a UG filter (or solid clear tube about 2'' diameter, perhaps 6 inches long?)

EDIT- found one.



Click on the picture for the link.
Man, my posts are getting fancy.


----------

